

Twitter announces Site Streams beta - abraham
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-announce/browse_thread/thread/10592ec9038be810?hl=en

======
studer
I guess the fact that Twitter employees use bit.ly to map from short url:s to
slightly longer url:s even in mails means something, but I'm not sure what.

(the <http://bit.ly/sitestreams_doc> link goes to
<http://dev.twitter.com/pages/site_streams>)

~~~
abraham
I assume they just do it to track clicks.

------
richchan
Hm.. has any one hacked up some fancy visualizations using their framework
yet?

